# which turbo < the size??> and stuff to fit on E15 engine



## tengfoong (Jul 9, 2008)

i have a pulsar N12 that had its turbo removed and using a carb setup now ,

planning to put a turbocharger back

any suggestion ?

i mean what size ,model that is suitable
i want to produce mild power only .
:newbie:
maybe the original one will do ?
but what model is that ?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

For mild power a t-25 should make a decent amount of power, and still have pretty good spool up, if you're not looking for huge numbers it should be good.


----------

